# Boulevard or Signo/Como?



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Ack! I just cant decide!


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Oops, forgot to add: DS is 34lbs and almost 3 years old.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

thats my delimma, only its for our coming baby. i'll be interested in the replies


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

At that age and size I'd be tempted to go with the regent. IF the recaros end up easy to install, then I'd probably go with the signo. They will last longer than a boulevard.

-Angela


----------



## MichelleS (May 18, 2005)

We have two Boulevards for our DD's, and love them.


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Yeah, the Regent is on the short list, but I want the side impact protection, which the regent does not have, right? Just the Boul. and the Signo/Como's.







:


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MichelleS* 
We have two Boulevards for our DD's, and love them.

Can they still see out the window well? Elitecarseats.com suggests the marathon for longer trips, and maybe thats why? I dont know why that is thier recomendation, but it is.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

I have never understood the problem with people thinking your child won't be able to see over the TSIP wings. It's ridiculous in my opinion. DS is only a year old and he can see just fine.

Medaroge I know you were only asking a question but I hear that all the time from people and I just think it's so silly. So no, I don't think it's a problem. I do think it's bizarre to recommend a car seat for longer or shorter trips. Do they expect you to buy two? Won't any car seat essentially be used on short and long trips? Weird!

OP I love my Boulevard, I honestly can't say enough good things about it!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medaroge* 
Yeah, the Regent is on the short list, but I want the side impact protection, which the regent does not have, right? Just the Boul. and the Signo/Como's.







:

Right. If you can wait a couple of months then I would go with the signo personally. It will last a bit longer than the boulevard.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medaroge* 
Can they still see out the window well? Elitecarseats.com suggests the marathon for longer trips, and maybe thats why? I dont know why that is thier recomendation, but it is.

Dd can see out just fine- RF in a boulevard.

-Angela


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies, We are getting the boulevard. When we get a second car I think we will get either the Signo or the Como for it.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
I have never understood the problem with people thinking your child won't be able to see over the TSIP wings. It's ridiculous in my opinion. DS is only a year old and he can see just fine.

Medaroge I know you were only asking a question but I hear that all the time from people and I just think it's so silly. So no, I don't think it's a problem. I do think it's bizarre to recommend a car seat for longer or shorter trips. Do they expect you to buy two? Won't any car seat essentially be used on short and long trips? Weird!

OP I love my Boulevard, I honestly can't say enough good things about it!









:


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
IF the recaros end up easy to install, then I'd probably go with the signo.
-Angela

This is the big IF to me. I really want to know how these install first!!!


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

We have a Boulevard and a Marathon, my parents are getting a Signo. I would say Signo, but that is just going off of the fact that it would last longer.

As far as seeing out the sides, the Boulevard is rear facing and DS *does* twist his head forward and around to see out the sides and through the windows. So, yes, in our case it does require a bit of maneuvering, but it doesn't seem to make him upset or anything.


----------



## ALkiMom (May 30, 2007)

we're having the same debate right now...
but it's made even harder by nobody actually having the Recaros to look at / check in the cars (DH drives a WRX, so there isn't a whole lot of room in the back seat of his car, and we need to have a sense of whether it will fit!)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The recaros are not actually out yet, that's why no one has them.

-Angela


----------

